# Anesthesia - ICD 9 code



## christywade47@gmail.com (May 16, 2013)

I need help with 2 coding issues.....

I need a ICD 9 code for a Anesthesia Consultation of a failed spinal during a previous C-section. Doc is doing a Consult. she is having a c-section soon.

If two post-op pain blocks were done (64445 & 64448) I know there is a 59 modifier on each of these codes but do I put a 51 modifier and if so which one?


----------



## dwaldman (May 17, 2013)

I could locate ICD-9 V15.80 for personal history of failed moderate sedation but not failed spinal anesthesia. Below is from AMA CPT Assistant, regarding 51 and 59.

AMA CPT Assistant October 1999 page 11

Coding Consultation:Modifiers -51 and -59 (Q&A)

Modifiers -51 and -59 (Q&A) 

Question: Can both modifiers -51 and -59 be appended to the same code on the same claim? Should these modifiers ever be reported on the same claim form? 

Answer: Since modifier -59 is to be used only if no more descriptive modifier is available, and the use of the -59 modifier best explains the circumstances, it would not be appropriate to append the -51 and -59 modifier to the same code on the same claim. However, there may be circumstances in which the -59 modifier is used on one code and the -51 modifier is appended to a separate code on the same claim form.


----------



## christywade47@gmail.com (May 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply, you were very helpful


----------

